# 2004 silver bullet monte carlo SQ build



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright, the old log is far to long. to many people are messaging me asking about old setups, so we're starting over. 



















*The setup ----*










*the gear ----

amps - 
Clarion ----

Clarion DPX 2251 x2 


, JL audio -----
JL Audio A6450 6 channel 

Alpine -----

ALpinePDX 1.1000 (tenativly)*

*speakers ----

Hybrid audio - 
Legatia L8v1 
Legatia L4SE
Legatia L1R2
possible L3SE\L4SE center

DLS ------

DLS refference 1073 rear fill (switchable for cruising and competing)

JBL ------

JBL w15GTI MKII (ran IB)

*

*processing -------

Rocket fosgate 3Sixty.3*

*Head Unit

Pioneer Avic Z130BT*

here are some wiring pictures on how I ran my wires.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

some eye candy -


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice gear!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

my only question is how do you plan on supporting all 4 amps with only that one run of power wire? do you have an electrical upgrades done?


Other than that, great job man. love the product choices


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I doub't i'll come close to what that 0 gauge can handle :\


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

just curious because my buddy's 2005 monte has issues with voltage drop. he has 2 amps running (loud not sq so huge difference) fused for 150 amp and lights dim and all that. just curious is all. good luck man


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Why a center channel


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Why a center channel



it's not gonna happen, just showing possabilitys.  



MTopper said:


> just curious because my buddy's 2005 monte has issues with voltage drop. he has 2 amps running (loud not sq so huge difference) fused for 150 amp and lights dim and all that. just curious is all. good luck man


oh no i have upgrades, i have a 210 amp alt, and a high end battery. Ive also done some other upgrades, you can find it in my old build log if your really interested its still on this page.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you snag a 3sixty.3? IF yes, that's pretty cool.. If not, your in for a long wait as I understand..


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nope, i'm in line with ya, but these are the plans  the ms-8 swap out for the .3 will be a easy swap, i'll just be adding 2 more channels. i'll have the amp's all installed.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

nice! can't wait to see what the .3 will do. i'm interested in using an external processor, just not willing to pony up the money for an ms8 or bit1


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

the ms-8 is the cheaper end now, and the bit one is still in the same price bracket, so idk how your really comparing those two lol but yeah, i wont see the .3 any sooner than anyone else dont worry. 

just ordered up some of this. 

Amazon.com: Pyramid RPR4100 4 Gauge Clear Red Power Wire 100 Feet OFC: Car Electronics









Amazon.com: Pyramid RPB4100 4 Gauge Black Ground Wire 100 Feet OFC: Car Electronics









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CIK9SS don't need these. none of my amps even have ring terminals their all crimp style. 









where do I aquire one of those bridge's for speaker wires? I wanna wire my amp rack all up by it's self than mount it.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

No, i know the ms8 is "only" $600 and the bit one is $650ish but i'm talking about in the under $400 range. anyways

speaker wire bridge? are you talking about the barrier strips?

like this?










if so, its from parts express for $5


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

MTopper said:


> No, i know the ms8 is "only" $600 and the bit one is $650ish but i'm talking about in the under $400 range. anyways
> 
> speaker wire bridge? are you talking about the barrier strips?
> 
> ...


Wanna go under $400? You need to find a new or used set of PPI DCX-730 
Software is on the forum and it's pretty much the same thing as the Zapco DSP6 

Kelvin


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

MTopper said:


> No, i know the ms8 is "only" $600 and the bit one is $650ish but i'm talking about in the under $400 range. anyways
> 
> speaker wire bridge? are you talking about the barrier strips?
> 
> ...


nah not at all, ms-8 prices are way down since they became so easy to get at dealer costs. i got mine at dealer cost but you can find them damn close to it on sonicelectronix.com for i think 480$ maybe even 450$ I got mine at 430$ which is roughly dealer price. the bit one is well into the 800$ still because it's low supply.  otherwise I'd try one.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

i got a 660 imprint new for 250 (probly less now). this is my first processor, and although it gets the job done, it sure aint user friendly. you have to go around your elbow to get to your ass with that thing. anyway, processors can be had for less than 400


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ordered my barrier strip for my build  i mentioened the 200' of 4gauge i ordered? hence, their will be left overs ;P


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Take another looksie at where you power wire goes under the carpet on the driver's side of the cutout. That metal corner does not look to friendly.


----------



## defro13 (Aug 14, 2009)

the ms8 shouldnt even be compared in the same light with an Audison Biy One


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

defro13 said:


> the ms8 shouldnt even be compared in the same light with an Audison Biy One


than you drasticly underestimate what an ms-8 really does. it has its pitfalls and im switching out of it my self, but it has every right to stand tall next to a bit 1, a h800, 701. EVERY RIGHT. 

the cable issue was probobly tended to long ago, those were origonal install pictures, ive been in and out of everything at least 4 times. 


Just got the USB adapter for my computer..didnt come with a cable..would of been nice to know, fortunaly im a power nerd and I have an entire cabinet full of different type of USB cables  
I really dont know how to take messurements yet, dont even have a pink noise CD, so i'ma work on that before i start taking messurements and changing settings.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

ok, i'm not trying to talk prices or which one is better on evil's thread. i'm just stating that i'm looking at the 360.3 before i'm looking at the ms8 or bit one.



back on topic, i take it that you were looking for a barrier strip then? good luck with the build up man. i'll be watching


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

MTopper said:


> ok, i'm not trying to talk prices or which one is better on evil's thread. i'm just stating that i'm looking at the 360.3 before i'm looking at the ms8 or bit one.
> 
> 
> 
> back on topic, i take it that you were looking for a barrier strip then? good luck with the build up man. i'll be watching


yeah. It's gonna be a slow build, things really won't start rolling till i get out of school in dec.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I hear ya, i'm sitting in class right now actually. you'll notice a lot of my posts on monday and wednesday nights between 6-9:30 haha. I'm good for "useless" information like where to find the random stuff because all i do at night is sit online looking at forums and what can and can't be used for car stuff.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

got the new Mid woofers today - L8v1's










2nd driver playing on bench next to soda can to attempt to give scale to it, but it's still very large, but a decently small 8. should have no problem fitting I think. if not i might have to mod my window rails. 










new alarm and ive had this modual for quite some time. sitll in the market for an installer, if your local and can do it, let me know


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I can do it but i'm not local haha.

usually though, when you buy a brand new one, in the box they give you a slip with a code that you enter into their site and it will give you a wiring diagram on how to do it on your make and model (after you insert that info of course). they're not super hard, just time consuming.


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

great equipment man that mid woofer is sexy


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks, and yes indeed it is. much better shape than the pictures made it look. i was very pleased with them. i'm just hoping they fit now O_O especily since i sold my old ones already haha 

just got the new mids (temp mids) i had a buyer on my 10f's but than he fell through i ordered these because well i always wanted to hear them and found them BNIB for pretty much at cost price. they are amazing, very clean. a little off, but their lower end mid's but their still top end stuff. 

L3 next to L8  









heres another driver ive always been interested in, i might be giving these a run and givinga reveiw because im VERY interested in what they'll do. 

Tang Band W4-1879 4" Full Range Driver 264-903









this is the 4" verstion, its a swap out for my current driver size. but their a bit price, gonna run me 300$ for a set of em :\ 

here are a few different verstions. they have a 5" verstion i think might give the 5" version of the scans 12m a run for their money. ima see what i can stir up, but gonna be a bit before i can get a chance to try those out. 

Tang Band W5-1880 5" Full Range Driver 264-904









and the 3" versions. -

Tang Band W3-1878 3" Full Range Driver 264-902


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

just dropped the L3's in, their a bit smaller than i thought XD i thought they were a closer match...damn metric system -_- 25.4 MM \1 inch

anyways, heres the install. just a little teast of an install to hold ya off till i really start digging into things. 




























comparing and contrasting, perspective is always key when deminstrating a build. 














































the old layout sheet.



















over all, a nice plessent change. upgrade? I woudln't say so much of an upgrade as it is a sidegrade, it all depends what your top end is already doing and how you play things, but the emidiate difference was the top end plays quite a bit duller than the 10F's did, the 10F's were very sharp and prnouncing the L3's are very clean and pure, very tonaly acurate, where the 10f's had character the L3's had a nice silky smooth top end. the mid range had little difference i've heard, I was able to cross the L3's a little lower. 

i crossed everything this time around like this just to play around - 

SSF - 20 (MS-8 default won't go lower? ) 

LPF - 110 24db\
HPF - 275 24 db\
HPF - 3850 24 db\

I than calibrated it all with the head phones and all the fun stuff.

over all, very nice change. the tune made a bigger difference than the drive switch. I crossed the tweeters a little lower just because i already have seen the graph and the top end can be a little sloppy. i havnt tried any other tunes yet. this tune gave a very car jammy feel, bass wasn't really on lol but it was a nice jam. 

over all, L3's are far less efficiant with their different engine style the 10F's were extremley efficiant, i put maybe 20% more power to the L3's and they were just matching what the 10F's were already doing. i tuned them with flat frequency sweeps. i pushed 500hz, 1khz, 2khz, 3khz, so on and tweaked everything, than let the ms-8 do the rest.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

just dropped the L3's in, their a bit smaller than i thought XD i thought they were a closer match...damn metric system -_- 25.4 MM \1 inch

anyways, heres the install. just a little teast of an install to hold ya off till i really start digging into things. 




























comparing and contrasting, perspective is always key when deminstrating a build. 














































the old layout sheet.



















over all, a nice plessent change. upgrade? I woudln't say so much of an upgrade as it is a sidegrade, it all depends what your top end is already doing and how you play things, but the emidiate difference was the top end plays quite a bit duller than the 10F's did, the 10F's were very sharp and prnouncing the L3's are very clean and pure, very tonaly acurate, where the 10f's had character the L3's had a nice silky smooth top end. the mid range had little difference i've heard, I was able to cross the L3's a little lower. 

i crossed everything this time around like this just to play around - 

SSF - 20 (MS-8 default won't go lower? ) 

LPF - 110 24db\
HPF - 275 24 db\
HPF - 3850 24 db\

I than calibrated it all with the head phones and all the fun stuff.

over all, very nice change. the tune made a bigger difference than the drive switch. I crossed the tweeters a little lower just because i already have seen the graph and the top end can be a little sloppy. i havnt tried any other tunes yet. this tune gave a very car jammy feel, bass wasn't really on lol but it was a nice jam. 

over all, L3's are far less efficiant with their different engine style the 10F's were extremley efficiant, i put maybe 20% more power to the L3's and they were just matching what the 10F's were already doing. i tuned them with flat frequency sweeps. i pushed 500hz, 1khz, 2khz, 3khz, so on and tweaked everything, than let the ms-8 do the rest.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

oh quick update. slight tweak to the project


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

did u just use mdf to create that grill?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

knowledge said:


> did u just use mdf to create that grill?


i might of glued 2 peices i forget, but yeah, MDF wraped in cloth. used a 3\4" round over bit. oh yeah i remember, was 3\4" MDF ring, and i used the 1\2" round over. thought i had some build pictures, but i tw as such a fast process i only took install pictures. :laugh: just cut it, wraped it. stabled it, trimmed it. done. i just frictin fit em, the ones loose the ones not.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

just a few new things  



















100' 4 gauge wire ----check


----------



## defro13 (Aug 14, 2009)

eviling said:


> than you drasticly underestimate what an ms-8 really does. it has its pitfalls and im switching out of it my self, but it has every right to stand tall next to a bit 1, a h800, 701. EVERY RIGHT.
> 
> the cable issue was probobly tended to long ago, those were origonal install pictures, ive been in and out of everything at least 4 times.
> 
> ...


i have removed 3 ms-8 and replaced with Bit ones and had far far far better results....i like h701 over both anyday though.....the ms-8 is just so limiting as compared to what the h701 and Bit one can do, hopefully the h800 makes it past qc in the u.s. one of these days and we will get to see if it works as well as the h701 did


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

defro13 said:


> i have removed 3 ms-8 and replaced with Bit ones and had far far far better results....i like h701 over both anyday though.....the ms-8 is just so limiting as compared to what the h701 and Bit one can do, hopefully the h800 makes it past qc in the u.s. one of these days and we will get to see if it works as well as the h701 did


yeah. i agree, it does limit me, and if the ms-8;'s phase switching isn't as unnoticible as JBL would like us to believe because I hear it from time to time. :mean: in fact with these L3's idk if its becuase im playing a bit lower than maybe their meant to, 280 hz, which didnt seem to low to me, i do hear some kind of distortion, but i think i might be reaching the limits of the ms-8 and am hearing artifecting in the up sampleing of the teleprocessing


----------



## defro13 (Aug 14, 2009)

or maybe its just not good


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

defro13 said:


> or maybe its just not good


no i benched the spekaers as soon as i got them, as with every driver I receive i do


----------



## defro13 (Aug 14, 2009)

sorry, i meant the MS-8


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

doubt it, really just sounds like their playing to low and distorting. ive heard the same distorion on other drivers playing out of their friendly range, id guess 300 - 350 is more it's meal. 

i have some updates, got off work and imedialy went to work on the new baffle build for my doors. found some very disturbing results of a previouse baffel build as you'll see in a moment once you start scrolling pictures, i cadaloged this process pretty well, probobly to well for such a simple build but i was bored. roughly 16 pictures i think tehe XD 


very damaged...all this damn rain really did a number on them, thy've only been in the car since july, i built em right before a meet. 








size comparison, perspective is key. 


















as you can see, the cone it's self is as large as the old cut out. 









wee bit to small









oh, and heres a picture of the work area. 









added a little meat to the edges so they woudln't be to weak.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

whelp, the specs dont lie, 3 5\8", i have 3 3\8" at the VERY bottom of my ring, the pertrution is about a 2 inch ring in the center on the back of the engine, so technicly i shdouln't hit it, but just for insurance. 



































now we're just about at 3 1\4" which is a 1\8th smaller than the tightest clearence and by the way, everywhere else the clearence is 3 5\8" so we were JUST their for making it, def gonna wanna be careful with the window down, don't wanna shatter that bad boy 










the old fiberglass shelf, we meet again old friend. i tried some new stuff this time, i got some epoxy ressin, it's wonderful to work with, smells delightful to be honest smells like pine to me haha. idk if its a bad or good thing that i like the smell. 








and hanging up to dry, this time we are making sure their are no leaks 










i'd like to add..I've yet nore have i ever taken aside from depth messurements, any other messurments, so lets cross our fingers and hope I didn't bone my self


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I worked on it all day yesterday, and i really didn't get much done sadly 










this is about the most i got done, i know the cut out is rought but meh it's the floor, i really didn't care. hopefully has enough surface area left in the end to fit the amps in their :\ gonna have to work it out. might have to put my one PDX amp up under the rear deck. 









the first resin batch was a flop, most of it fell off and what didn't, soaked in. the mixture was off, it never hardened, i ended up using the normal resin to get the job done. and I had some cans of quiet kote, so i took the librity of sealing them and deadening them up a bit further with that. i'll sitll be decoupling them, but i'm trying to get as much on their so that i have as much clearence as possible, i might even have to shim the bottom of it :\


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright, well I got the speakers baffles and speakers in, not a single clearence issue, surprisenly. 




























window down. 


















these things truly are beastly. and power hundry, the PDX 4.150 i have powering em right now is barley doing it. I think i might bridge it till I get the new clarion amp's in. 










this is where the problem began, well it was expected but I had hopes it woudln't be a problem, but what ya gonna do. so, i've started a little I removed the stock grill, and I've cut it out a little bit so that I can get an idea of what I've got going on, i'm still unsure on how to finish them. 



















so, this is the question, if I raise them into the panel, i might just be opening a can of warms. their going in the doors, kicks are not an option for these to me. so, let's get that out of the way right now. 

so heres what i'm talking about raising them into the door panel. this is bings work. 










so, should i raise them like this, or keep them in the baffles I made and just make the grill like that. thoughts, ideas. GO!


----------



## troyinne (Sep 30, 2011)

Great progress....

Personally, I dig the factory look so I would figure out a way to make a new grill with the mid in the door on your baffles.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

troyinne said:


> Great progress....
> 
> Personally, I dig the factory look so I would figure out a way to make a new grill with the mid in the door on your baffles.


yeah idk, i think i'm just asking for trouble than. i thought about that as well because i knew i was probobly gonna have to cut into the doors, but I don't think that's how ima doing it. i'm either gonna run the mid's out of kicks in the tire well pocket that clips the corner of my floor, or i'm gonna run em like my current ones up top. perosnaly I like the staging and imaging of them being up top but they could do really well down on the bottom too. i could how ever put my tweeters down their but thats just pointless, id rather them up higher because those frequencys will be very noticible on the placment.

this is how i'm thinking ima handle the door situation, gonna do just a grill mounted their. just to get it away from the speaker with a clean finish, this is how i was gonna wrap it.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

just scored a H701 and RUX unit at a steal of a price


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea, I would just do a grill for them so they can still mount on the more rigid door metal rather than being supported on the door card. What you could do is cut out a ring that is the same thickness and diameter as your L8 first (so you can not worry about getting glue or resin on your nice L8). Remove your L8 and screw this ring template in place. Then continue to cut the door out a bit more and build another ring such that the L8 template piece just fits inside it. Glue/mock that in place on the door panel, while attached to the door, so you can make sure it will fit nicely around where your speaker will be and has the right depth. You could probably even lay a first layer of resin/grill cloth or fiberglass with it on the door, then pull the door panel and reinforce it on the bench once that dries. The ring you glue to the door panel should be deep enough so you could fit a press fit grill like you did on your pillars.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

hmm i think me and you are on two different wave lengths, i'll make the rasin back bone, cut shape it, reinforce on the bench, i'll put the panel on for ring mock up. i'll use hot glue with wooden dowls (like i did for the pillars in the old log) , so basicly i'm building it the same way..except their will be no driver. 

so excited for this 701! and dreading the tuning process. at least the T\A. gonna be a solid two weeks of manual reading before i even install it i'm sure. and I think i might even use it permanatley if it works out nice, depending. since i have an extra dash piece, i can fiberglass the RUX under my thermal controls. really i wanna put the thermal controls down, but I don't know if the wire harness for it will reach, it might. we'll see how it works out. 

like so ------











if anybody has any dif location ideas, please don't be shy. and yes, thats a sony deck..lol but it was the only picture of my dash that showed the right angle that i could mod. its high res too  miss that sony deck, over all i liked it more than my pioneer, espeicly the GPS> the pioneer gps sucks


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh OK, you want it to be separate from the door panel. I was thinking you wanted it integrated into the panel. I guess that would be easier to wrap with vinyl or something vs wrapping a large part of the door panel.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Oh OK, you want it to be separate from the door panel. I was thinking you wanted it integrated into the panel. I guess that would be easier to wrap with vinyl or something vs wrapping a large part of the door panel.


ohhhhhhhh i see what you thought haha, good lord no way am I fiberglassing the door, that's a huge waste of time. althouh it'd mentain a more stock look, its a waste of time really..i'll never be looking down their anyways unless i'm openinmg my doors. 

and after thinkinga bout it...i might not even mount that RUX unit.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright, well i got the 701 today, it was snowing so i coudln't put it in, turned out to be in my favor. since i was snowed out of my work, i put the 701 on a bench and took it apart. only to find one of the traces had become unseated. not a big deal, the seller is gonna give me another unit and take this one back and repair it. he even agreed to do cross shipping. good man. 

so I have been thinking about my setup, and felt like i was cheaping out on the amp end, and ive decided for alpine over the RF i think. i like the optic input, and the way the alpine decks integrate with the unit. ive dropped the idea of Rear fill. just not worth it. this is the new setup. oh, i switched sub's as well, the AE's were just not being found, and AE was not getting back to me about orders, and i heard to complaints about orders. my current equipment hunt has me in search of a ZED leviathan II, their is a 
Minotaur on the clasafieds i'm gonna try and scoop up. trying to find somebody to do a swap on the z130, i dont think its a unfair trade, in fact the 130 is more apealing and even more expensive than the w910, so its just a matter of finding somebody looking to switch.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

btw it was an abort on the mounting of the RUX unit, i might mount it if i get the 800, but probobly not, hopefully i wont even have to get one./ 

anyways, some eye candy..i did some house cleaning, dug everything up lol if you look real hard in the 2nd picture, theirs a 701 in the corner their  not flashy lol, not ment to be. pure awesomness right thier  sadly, like stated. its got a contact issue i found, but the seller had multiple units and is helping me out by just replacing it, rather than me waitingf or it to break or him fixing it, he's simply replacing it and fixing it for his back up. from what i'm told, this is the 701 that Mic ran this summer to finals, so i'm sure it got it's use, i cna't even imagine the kind of tuning time a man like him puts in. 



















'by the way, these amps are for sale of course since i've changed plans to go with ZED amps. if you are interested in anything, including rings being made, i can make ya some i have pieces of mdf laying around. i also have plenty of 4 gauge wire, it's not really as heavy as the stuff i'm used to using so i don't even know if i'll use the spools they seem cheaky to me but if somebody needs any i'll be glad to sell some by the foot, gatta fund these ZED amps


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

eviling said:


> just dropped the L3's in, their a bit smaller than i thought XD i thought they were a closer match...damn metric system -_- 25.4 MM \1 inch
> 
> anyways, heres the install. just a little teast of an install to hold ya off till i really start digging into things.
> 
> ...


What happened around the edges of the pillars???  Did you rub the flocking before it was dry?? Just asking because I want to avoid mistakes if I can.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> What happened around the edges of the pillars???  Did you rub the flocking before it was dry?? Just asking because I want to avoid mistakes if I can.


shh that's what happens when you don't practice enough before you apply. our advice to youw as no joke, theirs a reason nobody likes to use it, it's a PITA. totaly worth it though, but i'm content with the current situation of my pods.  

exactly what you're seeing is low spots in the application where not enough flocking was applied or not enough of it stuck. again why static envirments are soooooooooo importent when applying. you also wanna make sure you shake it while doing it, to to get it loose if its balled up or chunked. i'd say hanging them might be best, i did mine laying down, it was a massive PITA.

for those it may interest. original build log ------


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y/85154-my-build-my-04-chevy-monte-carlo.html


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

eviling said:


> btw it was an abort on the mounting of the RUX unit, i might mount it if i get the 800, but probobly not, hopefully i wont even have to get one./
> 
> anyways, some eye candy..i did some house cleaning, dug everything up lol if you look real hard in the 2nd picture, theirs a 701 in the corner their  not flashy lol, not ment to be. pure awesomness right thier  sadly, like stated. its got a contact issue i found, but the seller had multiple units and is helping me out by just replacing it, rather than me waitingf or it to break or him fixing it, he's simply replacing it and fixing it for his back up. from what i'm told, this is the 701 that Mic ran this summer to finals, so i'm sure it got it's use, i cna't even imagine the kind of tuning time a man like him puts in.
> 
> ...


Zed amps!? I got a Leviathan II this year's model. Very nice amp.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

yep. i'll be ordering that very soon. 

finily got some music back. my hard drivers crashed and i lost all my music. i got a good chunk of it back from a buddy who had a copy of it, managed to find my pictures on my internal and back them up. 

got the new h700


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

How exactly do you plan to integrate even one, much less two IB18"s in your trunk? I know I'm barely able to do a 15.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> How exactly do you plan to integrate even one, much less two IB18"s in your trunk? I know I'm barely able to do a 15.


don't be a negative nancy! we can do it :mean: i mean the amp does 600 rms at 4 ohms, so i can run 1 or 2, i got both because that was the deal...but I mean...who doesn't want 2 18's rocking their trunk? i mean the impact with these L8's is so nice, but they perform a little tigher than the trunk, so my lower lows seem a bit loosey goosey, so we'll see how this 18 does, honestly probobly 10's should of been than the rout If i was really going for Pure sound quality motives..but honestly the reasons are more selfish than practical.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

So with these hypothetical duo of 18"s that magically fit in your trunk (seriously, sketch out how you plan to do it exactly... I can't quite imagine how you're seeing this), what are you going for? More loudness than clear and crisp SQ at this point? 18s scream SPL, but IB screams SQ. You know IB is pretty much permanent... so if you don't like it you're SOL.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

well really..the plan is one. it should be doable, my plan is to have it in a back bord like most IB agisnt the back seat, but as you know, theirs a step off at the top of the cut out that is at 15" making even a 15" at that angle impssoible HOW ever if i offset that board 3 inches all around, i can jump over that, and hsould be able to fit the single. I'll proboby just store the 2nd one for extra or side projects. 

an 18 does say spl, yes. but the reason i want the SPL is because the bigget the cone, the deeper it cna play and cleaner as well, i mean yeah, your picking up some loudness vibes, this system is being designed to be just out ragiously loud and clean, that's what i'm going for, as it stands right now..looks like i'm done with meca, we won't get into that but i might hit up an iasca show or two, but it's gonna be a quiet season for me next year, unlike i planned, i got a bit to loud of a mouth and it's causing me trouble 

progress! i got home from work earlier than planned, was puting stuff in the car when i had the realizationt hat the sun was out and it was pretty warm, so i took off the one door panel i had preped for the fiberglass back plate, and i preped it with painters tape and plastic. 





































as you can imagine, even in the open air, resin is strong, so i'm about as high as a kite right now XD haha and my nose burns >_< ugh. alright well, thats the update. its drying right now, i came on to check some private messages, some of my gear is starting to move, the ZED amp order should be going in soon, at the very least at least for one of them, not sure which one yet. 


OH, also the ms-8 sold, it's coming out today, and the new h700 came in earlier in the week, i haven't tested it yet, but my seller did, and he's reputable good standing man.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

some more progress, that panel above is now dry, it went well, i didnt attempt to lift, it was still pretty soft. i just cut out the hole in the middle and tucked it away for the night

I started preping the 2nd door panel, and did some tweaking to the baffles because they were conflicting with the mounting points of the door panel. 










this time, i didn't take so damn much off so i woudln't have so little to grab into for the grill mount



















 found this on my driver side! i must of broke it while mounting them the other weekend, i think i mounted them last weekend was it? not sure if it's been like this all week, doesn't appear to of torn the cone even though the terminal was just flatling about. should be a relatively easy fix, just need a new terminal board to afix the terminals to.










the first door panel dry









here's the baffles drying after a good spray to reseal them, not gonan re resin the cut parts, the spray should be enough to seal them in the small areas i cut.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright, just finished pulling off the pods, trimming and have them bondoing now. 

this is what it looked like this morning after removing the plastic and excess tape. 









first trim - 

















.
showing how the curves follow the pocket, to avoid modding the pocket - 


















and, bondoing it for strength to get the final shape set in stone. you can see one of the baffles in the back ground, they dried up nice, i'll hopefully be getting those back in my car today, don't wanna run around with out mids in my doors for to long  kind of annoying. 









some thoughts - 

well, this is a decent outcome, i expected it to be slightly easier, but everything still worked out decently, the tape was a real pain, I wanted to tinfoil it, but I wanted the tight curves, i wanted to make sure it sat up agaisnt it as tight as possible. It's looking good though, i am gonna probobly get the other one started today, maybe make the rings, doubt i'll get any mock up in, i don't have to much time today, i have to work on school work still. talked to scott, his L4 grills are ready, but he told me the L8 grills are 4 weeks +, - a few days, so that' put's a real hault in my program  but we will persaver! also out of bondo, gonna do a supply run today, also finily investing in my own dremel, my cousin took his back after i finished my A pillars, so i need one of my own. I have that little cordless one, but it's pretty useless for this kind of stuff.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright, done for the day, didnt start the 2nd door, i picked up the dremel, got the good model with verible speeds and such. which was a great choice, wish i had just done the purchase sooner, gives you much MUCH more control while sanding with the rotor sanding bit. picked up some cutting disks, some reinvorced ones too. which turned out good because the other ones melt right up in the finberglass\bondo. :-s I finished up the day by mounting my re-cut baffles and setting the fit, the fit was great! finily my door panels close with no obstructions, took me awhile but I got it  still havn't repaired the terminal base on the one mid, i totlay forgot to pick something up to use while I was out


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

eviling said:


> alright, done for the day, didnt start the 2nd door, i picked up the dremel, got the good model with verible speeds and such. which was a great choice, wish i had just done the purchase sooner, gives you much MUCH more control while sanding with the rotor sanding bit. picked up some cutting disks, some reinvorced ones too. which turned out good because the other ones melt right up in the finberglass\bondo. :-s I finished up the day by mounting my re-cut baffles and setting the fit, the fit was great! finily my door panels close with no obstructions, took me awhile but I got it  still havn't repaired the terminal base on the one mid, i totlay forgot to pick something up to use while I was out


I figured you would have used a flushed ring and mounted the woofer to the pod, then sealed up the back... curious to see how this one turns out.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

not sure how you mean, i mean allot of people would of angled them and poded them through the door, isiolated off the door with something like 1\2" rubber, and fabed around that, but this is much easier because i dont even really have to line anything up. 

the finish look will be much like this - 










except, the wooden ring will not have a bevel in it, or any kind of tunel for a grill, i plan on using hybrid grills. i order the L4SE grills today, but scott doesn't have the L8's yet  

they look like this - 










you know what, after looking at them, i will bezel them in, so that you only see the grill, and not the plastic mounting. so the corner edge ot he grill will be flush with the face of the finish.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

eviling said:


> not sure how you mean, i mean allot of people would of angled them and poded them through the door, isiolated off the door with something like 1\2" rubber, and fabed around that, but this is much easier because i dont even really have to line anything up.
> 
> the finish look will be much like this -
> 
> ...


Sounds cool! Can't wait to see the finished result! fyi... When Bing built those panels he built seperate enclosures then mounted the enclosures to the door panel. I think that's what you're intending to do if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Sounds cool! Can't wait to see the finished result! fyi... When Bing built those panels he built seperate enclosures then mounted the enclosures to the door panel. I think that's what you're intending to do if I'm not mistaken.


oh i dont know i didnt read that build log, i found it on a google result of his name. but yeah, google eviling one day, or your self, you'll find everything you've posted. personal responsability..ha. kind of scary.

yeah, thats exactly how i intend to do them though. it'll just be a bit different because he mad grills i'm using ones made by hybrid, gatta support my buddy scott. not that he's huritng for money i'm sure at some of his gears prices.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright, well...got one of my mid woofers reinstalled, still havn't repaired the other one. that's a bit of a long time coming -_- keeps slipping my mind when i'm out looking for materials. 

but i installed the 700, i never did find out what the guide con. wire was for, but it powered on with out it. everything else was stright forward. it's looks like it works, my damn sub amp is acting up again, it doesnt like the 3 ohm load it has, and likes to act up when it gets shut off and on allot which is usialy what i'm doing when i'm setting stuff up, can create quite a headach because only time cycles reset it's memory to go into normal operation it seems it has some kind of time out cycle where it forgets it didn't like something. 









sold this guy already, just got it out for the buyer today. it's in incredible shape, i dont even know how i poulled it off but when i repackaged everyhting, it looked brand new.


















i am having one problem though, ive found speaker setup, cross overs and some of the basic stuff i need to know how to tweak on the 700, my problem is I think i have my mid's and mid woofers mixed up? i'm not sure. i have it wired like this - 

left to right, tweeters, mids, mid woofers, sub. I still can't exactly figuire out how to tune things either, bit confusing. >_< nothing like the 3 min tuning of the ms-8 but it is what i signed up for :-s just didn't mean to jump so heavy into the deep end :-s plus its been so long since ive really played with EQ or even T\A for that matter, gonna really suck.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

fixed the terminal base  worked out real nice, was a bit skechy with the short leads he has off the cone, but i guess you don't want anything flailing around in their to much eh  just put it back in, works great. still no idea how to do initial setup of my processor, but i did manage to get the sub amp to turn on, still PMSing, went right back off next turn on. 

i turned ON the rear fill in the setup, that was the only way i got music out of the mid woofers. I'm not sure how to tweak things :\ i gatta figuire this out, i havn't found anything stating 3 way in the modual, im do some reading through the manual see if i can figuire out how to work it.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry i couldnt be of more help with the h700...but iirc one thing, that is to hook the MIDRANGE channels to the rear outputs of the h700, that gives you a separate band of equalization on that pair of drivers, which are often the single most important ones to have. 

beyond that, my memory of the H processors are very fuzzy, at best.

good luck!

b


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks for that help bing, it might not of been much info but it was more helpful than you think  

I'm changing plans on the grill, 4 weeks is to long of a wait for hybrids L8 grill. I ordered some 8" grills of madisound.com I could easily build them, it's not a question of my ability, i'd just prefer the look of the metal to cloth covered grill. 

Madisound 8" Speaker Grill: Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just make sure those grilles will fit over your drivers, fewer and fewer speakers fit those, and a few that do fit, you get the issue of the surround slapping the metal when you press it on. i use to use those a lot, for sub and midbass, but less in recent years. but if you can get them to fit, they rock.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

well the speakers mounted WELL behind the grill, its purley an estetic mounting. speakers are door mounted, the grill is panel mounted  so theirs a good 2 inches their. I'm gonna try and get them inlayed into the wooden ring i make, so that with the vinyl wraped, it'll fit snug and inlayed so it doesn't show the plastic ring. that's my goal.

by the by, i do need to order my vinyl. color mathcing isn't really to big of a deal, i just wannt good thin vinyl. i'll also be using the same color and stuff for my A pillars when i mounted my L1R2's in them. let me know what you got or maybe where you get yours


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I hear you on the dremel. I borrowed one for both of my pillar builds and my sub box build and my brother in law finally wanted it back (although I pretty much toasted all of the bits he had, haha). I need to buy my own.

I do have one piece of advice on the vinyl. I got some vinyl from an upholstery shop local to me. It was 2-way stretch, but the texture it had was kind of leather-like (where it had these sort of texture lines all over rather than a continuous basketball-like pattern if you know what I mean). Well anyway, when I had to pull it tight to apply it, the texture lines ended up spreading open and now they are really visible in the spots where it's tight. If you have some decent bends, I'd try the All Sport 4-way stretch vinyl. That's what I plan on getting to re-wrap mine.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

haha i'm just taken back that somebody read the comentary with the pictures. hahahaha


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

HOLY **** did i come home to a surprise! the best kind! :OOOOO holy ****ing **** did i honestly forget about these 18's coming...and holy **** are 18's big...this is sure gonna be a tough fit just for one of these. you know, you really don't think their that big when you look at them but holy **** their huge. 





































on a side note, i'm finding sooooo many more rattles now that ive been listneing to the music untuned with the 700...strange, i guess the ms-8 is really pulling things back.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

eviling said:


> this is sure gonna be a tough fit just for one of these. you know, you really don't think their that big when you look at them but holy **** their huge.


I... just... I don't even.... 





Good luck buddy.


----------



## unemployedconsumer (Sep 24, 2010)

I too thought it would be cool to use an 18" sub in a sq set up, but they are damn big lol. Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah haha i have back up plans though  so we're all good.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking good man. On a side note, slow down a bit, with both the posts and the install. 

No sense in trying to source the best equipment then rushing through it and breaking parts in the process. 

Also, I understand that you are excited, but is it really necessary to utilize every f-o-u-r letter expletive to get your point across. I was in the Navy, so I understand the overuse of expletive's but that is in conversation, not in text....it seems you type like you talk.. a little bit ahead of yourself. It is actually quite amusing to read some of your post were you make a statement, then correct yourself in the same sentence. How about sit back, think about the point that you would like to convey, then type away.

*Again, I think the install is looking great and good luck with it. * 

Think build log....not diary.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Complacent_One said:


> Looking good man. On a side note, slow down a bit, with both the posts and the install.
> 
> No sense in trying to source the best equipment then rushing through it and breaking parts in the process.
> 
> ...


never have such true words been spoken sorry, i get a bit excited, and when i have allot of free time i tend to post allot. ive been sitting in front of diyma for like 4 days now. i tend to do my posts while im working so i get as many details as possible, plus i dont work very fast. short attention span. 

but eye candy! baby on board  allot less excursion than i expected out of an 18...you'd think you'd get allot more out of it.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright just a tiny update. got the negative mold of the passenger side done quit today before class. i intended to do more but i slept in today <3 loving it haha 

painter tape application









aluminum foil tape application









idk if i ever showed this, but this is my source. I have enough here to do over a dozen cars in countless configuriations lol I got this all for like 50$ i mean who can complain. i'll never buy it again. 









and drying -


----------



## draggindime (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ordered the grills, i thought i ordered them the other week turned out i didnt? lol -_- well their expected thuresday or friday. 

I've now decided my transport will be a carputer, i'm an EXTREMLEY capible computer builder, with an intense background in computers and electronics and elctro machanics, i think i can manage a carputer, for once it'll be something i know what I'm really doing  just need to learn a few more things, i think ifound the screen i wanna use - 
Preassembled Black Double Din LCD Frame with 7" Lilliput 669GL-70NP/C/T-HB-RV HDMI DVI High Brightness









the case - 

MV101 Auto Mini-ITX Case









this motherboard in particular ive had in mind for a long time, its an exceptional motherboard, this is a truley higher end motherboard at a great price, gonna use HDMI since it'll be easier to find a 12' HDMi cable than a DVI or VGA cable that long

Newegg.com - ASUS M4A88T-I Deluxe AM3 AMD 880G HDMI USB 3.0 Mini ITX AMD Motherboard









CPU - extreme over kill here, might switch to something a little less powerfull. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103913









ram

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231472










i'll have updates with the rest of the gear i'll be using, also bought a GPS antena and software from another member here. dont know much about it, but it's GPS.

to interface, i'll be using something like this 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823852003









OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126039


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

this is the gear i ended up ordering - 
120gb SSD 550MB\s read speads and 500 write speeds, chose to go with the new AMU format with AMD so i could get the upgraded sata III port to run a single SSD rather than two to get the boot speeds i desired. 
Newegg.com - Kingston HyperX SH100S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Stand-alone Drive)









motherboard, onboard video with HDMI out, as well as optic out but i'm gonna use an external sound card just to handle the audio a little bit more before its transported.
Newegg.com - ASUS F1A75-I Deluxe FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX AMD Motherboard









AMD's new AMU style CPU\GPU chips, its basicly a small video card on a CPU. the motherboard utalizes it with it's chipset rather than a video chipset, shortening the distances for data, making a very efficient machine.
Newegg.com - AMD A8-3850 Llano 2.9GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3850WNGXBOX









8GB of DDR3 1866 ram
Newegg.com - Kingston HyperX 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Plug n Play Desktop Memory Model KHX1866C11D3P1K2/8G









DVD player\CD ROM DVD burner modernized sliding drive. 
Newegg.com - Sony Optiarc CD/DVD Burner 8X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 6X DVD+R DL 8X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 24X CD-R 24X CD-RW Black SATA Model AD-7690H-01 - CD / DVD Burners









can't forget about the audio!  this will upsample everything better and give out a much cleaner signal.
Newegg.com - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional 70SB088600002 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card









of course you need an interface other than the touchscreen for quick searching and such.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126039









also bought from a member here - 

160 watt power supply.
http://www.mini-box.com/M2-ATX-160w-Intelligent-Automotive-DC-DC-Power-Supply









radio interface for computer
http://store.mp3car.com/Mp3Car_BoomzBox_HD_Radio_USB_Controlled_AM_FM_Tune_p/com-109.htm









Centrafuse 3.6 software for a car friendly inteface, media player and computer UI as aposed to fumbling with windows while driving.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

this is where I'm gonna put the DVD drive, unless i can get it up by the screen but I don't know, we'll find out I guess, but this is the primary location I've selected. it's not the best place but I mean honestly how often will i be using cd's? i'll only need it for when I'm competing because if i recall they need to use a CD. I might put a SD card reader somewhere.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow. Now that would be neat. With that, you may want to invest in a nice aftermarket alarm...


----------



## 3rdshiftdiscretion (Nov 15, 2011)

this build looks awesome. its completely different than the SPL build im used to over on caco


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a heads up.

The sound card will likely not be able to fit into the case, not really meant for Mini....just micro cases.. I know sounds funny, but mini atx actually being smaller than micro atx form factor. The other thing, is that the mother board already handles the 7.1 96KHz sampling and spits it out via SPIDF?? Figured you could use that money towards your DSP...instead of a dedicated sound card which would likely provide zero improvement in sound quality...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah, i kind of realised that, but i could use it on my own computer too,i have been wanting to upgrade it for awhile anyways. but yeah, the unti isnt exactly what i listede first, it might fit one i get but who knows yet.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

woo first string of parts came today  





































little surprise! the motherboard came with a media remote! :O a very well designed one that'll do everything i need.  has a mouse togglke on one side, with volume control and tracking, and a full keyboard on the other.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, thats awesome it came with that remote!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I just pictured the scene with James Bond driving his BMW from the back seat with his phone


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Wow, thats awesome it came with that remote!


I know right! i like it so much more than the one i ordered too! i already knew the one i was ordering wasnt confortible to use, i am very confrotible with this one  it use propritery drivers so it didnt work when i pluged it in, but its still very confy in your hand.





millerlyte said:


> Wow. Now that would be neat. With that, you may want to invest in a nice aftermarket alarm...



sorry missed ya their, yeah it already has an alarm, be it an improperly installed one but it works. lol oh btw nice thread reading fail becuase their were at least 7 posts about this on page 1


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Whatever man, I read your old build log and only some of this new one


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

oh you read that whole thing? i dont think even I would read the entiredy of my old build log..and i loged it all lol, its quite the adventure that's for sure. 

I have some eye candy, I have bene holding off on the random posts but this is a monumental update! the heart of my system just arived, my ZED audio Leviathan III (thats right! the III! ) the III is the 4th revsision of this amp and is it simply...in one word.. BEASTLY, its smaller than i thought it was, and allllot lighter than i expected. quality over all is spectacular, clear cover is just..eye candy and the circuits look solid and very clean, well designed bored standard layout with some toys, most of the extra add ons i wont be using but this baby pushes out 230 watts rms x6 at 4 ohms, and i dont even know wha tit does at 2 ohms, id hate to find out the hard way though


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

You've made it obvious that you were shaking with adrenaline when you took these pictures, Ray :laugh:

But from what I can see, it looks very nice. Does the interior light up as well?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, that thing is nice. It must do what, 800-1000rms bridged at 4?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Wow, that thing is nice. It must do what, 800-1000rms bridged at 4?


i;'m sure hes tested for it and has it published in the manual, but ive yet to read it all yet, his manual is very nice thoughj, as he's acualy talking TO you in it, rather than a technical write up of the amp line, he explains the machainics of everything and tells you what the amps are rated and tested for, like i know he tests his minitors for 1 ohm, but he does not warrenty them under it, even though 99% of the time they can handle it. so these amps are built with such beefy parts that it can handle almost every setup. but it likley does liek 600 bridged I'd venture, which would make a great single amp for a 2 way active no rear setup. or ful passive 4 speaker setup with sub


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright, i think i finily solved my problem with power, rather than buy a new case with a power supply that i'll throw away.. i'll use it  it brodens the type of cases i can use, to something better designed with more room. it allows me to not have to purchase a customized 250 watt psu for 100$ of course i'm spending 100-170$ on an inverter, which to be hoenst is infinatley expandabilitys, lets say i'm at a show...and somebody needs to run a power tool..ok bad example hahahahah you get the idea  i could use it while working on the car for christ sake! i could use it to build its own power base  

anyways, enough talk. this is what i'm looking at - 










300 Watt Pure Sine Power Inverter 12 Volt by AIMS. Includes cables.

OR a 600 watt version, which would be more ideal if i planned on running power tools or anything off it. 

600 Watt Pure Sine Power Inverter by AIMS.

I think i'd have to run it off a relay though, because i would think if i left the inverter on all the time, that would drain. i'm not sure, i'll have to get in contact with them to find out. 

these are some towers ive been looking at. 

Newegg.com - Thermaltake Element Q VL52021N2U Black SGCC / Plastic Mini-ITX Desktop Computer Case 200W SFX Power Supply










this is an interesting one ive been looking at. it has a monitor mount, but i think i could rig it to hold the tower somewhere. 

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GZ-SPIM51-P0B Black 0.6 mm SECC / ABS Mini-ITX Desktop Computer Case 65W adapter Power Supply










when you think about this, its really quite hileriouse. i'm converter a 12v DC into a 110 AC, so i'm transofmrering it, and inverting the power to an AC, than i'm plugging it into a transofmrer to tkae it back down to a DC, than reducing the voltage to 12v,5,v and 3.2v O_O


so it has a .7 amp\h draw while thier is NO power being drawn of the unit its self, off a 50 amp\h battery we're looking at over 50 hours of none run hour, my car almost never goes over 50 hours with out being driven, and if it would be i would simply turn the whole system off i think. i'll have to install a toggle switch i think, i'll be able to leave it on between work days and such, but with a delay on the computer of at least 1 hour before it hibrinates, which will sitll have a small draw, we're still looking at extra draw above the .7 of the cold unit cold. so it's a tricky desicion that i think can really only be answered by experience. 

on a side note, i had a helping hand from the guy who sold me my equitment, he logged into my computer and showed me how to set up his GPS software, and how to run it through the centrafuse software, he informed it intergrates quite nicley. i'm waiting on a map update from him, i'll be ordering a tower and this power inveter as soon as i can get some cash together, the next purchase will probobly be the processor so i can get some audio back in my car >_< I have to swap out my current amps for my leviathan, and a few tweaks to make it work in a temp setup with no sub. i also need more deadening before i close up my door panels. yep their still off  kinda annoying, my driver side has been on but only because it annoys me so i just clamped it on, no screws. i'm gonan need to do some SERIOUS deadening with these L8's to get them quiet as a mouse.


----------



## mushasho (May 21, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving BUMP!


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

If you still need tha alarm installed I can do it my shop is about an hour and a half from you


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

both Gaithersburg pa and Gaithersburg NJ are 3 hours away O_O


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol Gaithersburg md


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Getting some ideas...awesome!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

purpleteg said:


> Lol Gaithersburg md


still 3 hours :laugh:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

after talking to some guys, i changed my mind, the price dif in the 2 methods were the same, but with the inverter, i was creating more heat, that i had to get out somwhere in the turnk, i was creating noise that could get into my lines as well, which is a massive draw back in a high end system like this. I'm gonna just go with the standard 250 watt PSU from mp3car.com

M4-ATX-HV 250W Intelligent DC DC PSU Power Supply Unit 6-34V Input
















and i'll put that into this 


Mini-Box SFX / ATX enclosure for M4-ATX









ordered my tower, i ended up going with this tower. ive used silverstone for years, i love their products, their power supplys are what i run. as well as others but their one of the few who still do single rail PSU's but im not using their PSU with this, so that doesnt matter. their cases are well designed for media centers, they do media centers so well. ive used em so many times in builds for people and even my self i had a media center before i had my smart tv, I loved it though, broke my heart to sell  - 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163149


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

eviling said:


> oh you read that whole thing? i dont think even I would read the entiredy of my old build log..and i loged it all lol, its quite the adventure that's for sure.
> 
> I have some eye candy, I have bene holding off on the random posts but this is a monumental update! the heart of my system just arived, my ZED audio Leviathan III (thats right! the III! ) the III is the 4th revsision of this amp and is it simply...in one word.. BEASTLY, its smaller than i thought it was, and allllot lighter than i expected. quality over all is spectacular, clear cover is just..eye candy and the circuits look solid and very clean, well designed bored standard layout with some toys, most of the extra add ons i wont be using but this baby pushes out 230 watts rms x6 at 4 ohms, and i dont even know wha tit does at 2 ohms, id hate to find out the hard way though


Looks exactly like my II.. Any new design changes for the III? Thx


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bginvestor said:


> Looks exactly like my II.. Any new design changes for the III? Thx


it definatley isnt a II, let me make that perfectly clear. i'l talk in Pm so we don't spam my thread. thanks


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright some updates. i got the carputer loaded with widnows...shady key, i had the wrong one. working on getting a newer copy now lol just have to wait till i get to shcool monday to pick up a new key, i forgot to pick it up after class the other day because i lost my phone and was worried about that...never did find my phone though  had ti get a new one. 

anyways, got widnows up. gotsome software on, working on drivers for stuff. still dont have the right converter cable for the dvd rom, theones i ordered were sata micro not slimline sata so they didnt fit sigh. the 3 tb hard drive was dead on arival. never booted up in windows, working on getting that replced. i went with a baracuda, low rpm 5400 for low wattage but sata III so` it still retains the speeds i'll need, its just a media drive, the os boots off of the ssd. works very nicley, 15 second boot time. havnt finished setting up the software completley to boot with windows since i dont have a touch screen to use it with, it just has to be closed so i didnt set that up yet. anyways, enough rambling. heres some pictures. 










at first i had it hooked up to my main monitor on my gaming setup. but than it hought hmm i do have a 42" high def tv lets try that.  









so heres the tv









and as said tv hooked up  im acualy making this post off this right now  quite confy lol might have to build one of these just for a media center  so i can rrelax after work rather than sit up in a chaitr


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

update: 

Ive been doing research out my ass, but alas, their is no magic solution to anything  

right now im researching interfaces, the screen to be exact. ive desovered they do make flip out single din ones, ive found a couple. a single action spring loaded one, thats prown to problem. i also fund a nice motorized one, a little loud motor, and a skechy video i found of it i getting stuck while trying to open. 

the unit i have in mind so far is this Model: GL701-NP/C/T - LILLIPUT.

the reason im becoming so dead set on this, is becasue I will be able to add a second dinn! which means i shoudl easily be able to fit a dvd rom down their, making this a lagit no dash mod build.


this is a demo with centrafuse 2.0, i will be running 3.5 or 4.0, ive yet to decide on which GPS software to use, i might go with the garmen software i got ahold of, its nice, simple becasue its the same layout we all know and love from garmen, but with some extra goodies, very stable. ive yet to get the key to work though on mine on my carputer, i had the guy set it up on my computer to show me but he hasnt gotten back to me about helping me set it up. anyways heres the video, their were other prospecting units ive done wayyyyyyyyyyy more research than this single unit but this is what ive come down to thus far. ive yet to figuire out if a dvd rom is the size of a single dinn or not, thats on the to do list though  but my main research says a single dinn is 2"x7", a dvd standard computer dinn is 6 3\4" and by 1 3\4" which should be torughly the size left after youf it the cut out for a normal dash kit. again, looking into it  





if you have experience or are interested in getting involved, feel free to post your thoughts your contact me to spit ball. this is a very exciting project for me  Im very excited to get this ball rolling. i have allot of it mapped out thus far.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright. i did a little video just because i wanted something to post about :laugh: nah, i got the gps software finily working, i cant seem to get the plugin for the car software i have working idk how to use it, i have it installed...and set up..just not "set up" i dont know. the guy who sold me the gear has become rather annoyed with my questions it seems. kind of a ******** situation, the guy sold me the software, turns out, it was pirated software and the adapter is a 40$ adapter...NEW, i esentialy allowed him to break even on his investment...really annoyed with the whole situation but it is what it is. 

the software video is here, mind the camera angles i wasn't paying attention i guess but you can see the gist of what im talking about. enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ3edmm_ez0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright. update, got more things worked out. it's really just been a massive R&D for this carputer, it's constantly figuiring out the easiest way to wire, fewest wires, yada yada. i'm quote proud of this topology i came up with. it is very streamline and requires only 1 backbone data line ran, and 1 video line ran. it's a bit hard to understand, but i'll be running ONE single USB 3.0 extension out the back of the computer from the trunk, up to the hub,t he hub will than get mounted to the inside of the center console, with the touchscreens USB pugged into it, the DVD rom will be powered and the data will travel through this backbone as well, the bandwith on USB 3.0 is just MASSIVE, if i was using 2.0 i'd be skechy about all this power and bandwith being used, but 3.0 is essencialy e-sata in this case. 

enough chatering, here's the layout. 










I'll be doing this mod to the screen i have (already in my posession and setup and configuried, i have a video i'll share in a moment. 














it's gonna run me 180$ just for the periferals for my system. literly, the usb 3.0 to sata converter is 30$ than i need another 10$ to go from sata to slimline sata. i also need that industrial USB hub that's 80$ plus a 30$ dvd rom drive. USB externals, toslink cable was surprisenly 5$ for a 10 foot cable, so i'll have plenty of slack.


some other updates, i got the video card for the touchscreen, as i desovered my motherboard is all digital so i had to get a video card with d-sub analog output. after some research i came up with this card, it's an ATI card with 256 cores, that runs at 10 watts or less, 13 watts max load, 7 watts iddle. so for my needs i'll be drawin between 7 and 10 watts. on top of the 100 watt CPU, figuire 50 watts for the motherboard. so we're really close to the 250 watt limit of my power supply  plus a 15 watt Hard drive, a 6 watt SSD, and the dvd rom is another 15 watts if running (it'll never be running) and the dvd rom in the front will have it's own indipendent power feed, as you can see the adapter i found has external power, so not only am i not uisng my hub's power, i'm not using my computers power to power that drive. giving me plenty of head room for all my demands. 



















this is my latest layout, as you can see back to external procesisng. not a big deal in the long term, another 100$ over the internal processing choice.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

minotaur ORDERED  i'll be going with the helix P dsp unit like noted above. i just sold my 2 alpine PDX amps. some of that moneys going for Christmas so i'll be saving for a little bit longer. i might end up going with the C unit if its out by the time i have the cash  but anyways.

i removed the old deck today..wow forgot how much work i put into that job haha, just wow. the wiring and soldeirng impressed even myself O_O very solid work lol, massive pain in the ass to remove because of all the hooks i had though. but just sharing i guess, no real updates. 




























and shipped out


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I hate getting packages like that. The box can get crushed and that paper isn't enough padding for a head unit or other delicate electronics.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright people. i got the 12v dc psu for my carputer. i installed it, the wiring layout worked out PERFECTLY with the perfiferals i had. the dvd rom is powered by a single 12v feed a molax and the psu came with 2 molax 2 sata power, so used the 2 sata powrs on my hard drives, the ssd and the hdd. got a nice little roll cage with a fan for the power supply so it looks like a standard PSU. came out great, everyting has so much room, plenty of air flow, and tons of room. 


















still have to power it up and confirm it works, i'll do that monday i think when i have some free time, gonna power it completly inside my car with everything to see how it goes. should go well  



the false floor, i think at this point I'm gonna do it myself, although i have been tossing around the idea of having a shop do it. but alas. I'm gonna do it all my self, with of course help from my supporting cast  my good friend jester will be helping with the physical build. the first thing i'm gonna work on is the RACK for the amps. i'm switching BACK to internal processiring, i found a x7000 for parts and convinced them to sell me one well i hope i have, have to wait till tuesday till somebody in the managment team will allow it. hopfuly it's not to expnsive :\ its the flip out unit with the dvd rom under it, IF that doesn't work out i'll be doing a flat no flip out, no front dvd rom, which might suck for competing idk how they'll feel about that. 

so i'l be using that sound card i had posted about previously. it's gonna work out sweet i think. i think i have all the ideas worked out. the first two steps i'm gonna be taking are, the amp rack (which will considered os 2 boxes on a piece of mdf, about 3" tall or so, just over the amps, everything will be built around that, with 2 or 3 pieces to do the top of 1" MDF, than i'll leave out a square in the middle for the amps, the sub wall will play part as the rear of the trunk, everything will be framed to it. the carputer will go behind one of the tirewells. than i'll see what i'm gonna do about the tire well, hopfully i can fit it all far enough forward that i can retain it. if not, i might use it for either a sub well with jsut one of the 18's in it. or put the carputer in their. we'll see. it's all in the air, i have anther member drawing me up some skeches because he was so kind as to do it for me  so i'll post them sketches up and keep you all posted on the progress. i can't wait to start moving forward. 


oh and don't forget, i never finished those door panels, the passenger side has been off for months and the driver side has just been hanging their lol


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

new toy, switched back to internal processing, its cheaper and ive switched monitors, i found somebody with an x700, or i'm gonna use a liliput double din screen with no flip out, ive ordered a bracket for it, but i sitll need to decide which to use. it's still in the air. trying to keep things as flexible as possible, so i have options and figuire out the best setup. and still like the idea of internal processing  i ordered this, forgot to order the pci-e to pci card. getting that tomorrow. idk what kinda software it comes with, i' have to wait a little bit before i can order the real stuff. but their is open source stuff if im correct.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright! got some fab work in  i had to fab the case pretty hard to get the sound card to fit since i didnt have a pci slot i had to use a converter and that had it sititng up higher and that caused me all kinds of headachs, pretty much had to tear it all down so I could take a grinder to it to grind out the space needed for the sound card in its new position. this is the LAST of the internal work in the computer its self, ive also added a small plate I fabbed over the second harness and bolted it to that to hold the sound card still while it's in my car, cause a car obviously isn't a static environment. 



















here you can see i had to cut into this, i also wraped it with some tape so that the contacts of the transister on the back of the card doesn't short on the metal, which could be trouble :-s













































so theirs that, i did a few more things that i didn't take pictures of, but you get the idea. this will be essentially my processor. 170$ 30$ for the adapter. 

and onto my side project. i put in a new 24" LED backlit LCD for my gaming rig, so i took some pictures for ****s and giggles to log it. 










old screen, now the new side monitor (i origonaly had a 17" and this one, i got rid of the 17" and replaced it with the old 22")


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

and with this, my collecting of gear is DONE  well except some software i need yet, as well as cables. but far as parts, i am DONE. just need to figuire out my layout and my cable demands >_<


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got eveyr piece pretty much. i need some cables. just a couple things, I need a USB hub, an HDMI cable, than i need to bondo and paint a USB hub into a piece of my center console. finish fiberglassing my door pods, do my front end wiring, screen, relays and everything. i still need to build my screen, i got everything except the screen its self aucaly lol have the housing and instructions and everything XD i did work on my computer some more today, made a custom bracket to hold the sound card, it covers the second harness port like the other one did, but it holds 100% better than the other one. i also took some pictures of the 2 ZED amps together because well..they are just crying to be by each other


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Great gear! Can't wait to see the build.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

If i were closer (ga.) i would help you build some amazing door pods..
Ive been installer for 22 years ..sorry :-(


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

New speaker pods. i didn't plan on them, i inquired about them to the maker from this forum but wasn't worth it, i got them on a trade though for the L3's i had, not exactly a stright trade but their in great shape, and their 180$ shipped if i recall. probobly gonna paint it black. not sure how ima paint it yet, whats best to paint a fine finished alluminum? i don't wannna scuff it up or anything :\


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

They look nice Ray. Why paint it? It would actually go well with your _silver_ Monte.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> They look nice Ray. Why paint it? It would actually go well with your _silver_ Monte.


yeah my silver monte with black interior, silver seats though, but thats to much contrast on the dash.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Take a picture with them in your car. As you can see with the tweeter and its pod, black and silver complement each other nicely. Hybrid seems to think so too with their own silver and black design...

Just my thoughts.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ahh loving this wheather, i really should of done more than make a set of rings this week but i havne't had much modivation to anything of late. been a really hard year, 2011 by far my werst year, but allot happend some good some bad. well its 2012 and its a new start  heres the rings i made with the grills i picked up awhile back, dont think ima recess them like i though i might. 

currently i don't even have my car, its at A & S instillation getting the alarm fixed FINELY. was gonna get the windows tinted while it was in the shop, but i had extra expediences that i did not anticipate  they wouldn't use the bypass i had purchased and they wouldn't use the old one i had on the current alarm. got a viper this time, can't go wrong with a viper...I hope O_O 

anyways, here are some pictures so at least im not ranting, the clerences look good, i think it'll be mounted osmething like this, except maybe a 1\4" off the door panel, but since it was just laying their i couldn't really mock it up all that well  



















oh, and lets not forget the deer I hit 3 weeks ago, was a glancing blow but it did some considerible damage to my wallet, well it would of had I not claimed it with my insurance, they origonaly quoted 1300$ but it came out to 2500$. needed a new hood, and my whole front end was pretty much painted. the colors are still a little wonky, i wasn't to happy with the blending but once everything gets some wear on it I'm sure it'll even out. its honestly as close as he could get it, its just the aged parts are some what obviouse in the right lighting. fortunately its very very hard to tell. 

BEFORE - what you can't see is a crack in the middle of the bumper, and you can see the one large crack in the head light, their were 2 cracks. i honestly didnt even notice the crack in the bumper or the head light until my insurance agent told me about em lol









AFTER -


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I recast the negative mold on the passnger side with some dif techniques. mostley i used a release agent this time  worked out quite nicley. the work is as follows -


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

sucks about the deer but good to see you're still going on the audio


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice build


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

eviling said:


> BEFORE - what you can't see is a crack in the middle of the bumper, and you can see the one large crack in the head light, their were 2 cracks. i honestly didnt even notice the crack in the bumper or the head light until my insurance agent told me about em lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, wait, I got this.

If you had a silver monte tou could i5 donated you montes bumper cover front




amirite?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> Wait, wait, I got this.
> 
> If you had a silver monte tou could i5 donated you montes bumper cover front
> 
> ...


:laugh:











you can see how i attached it, with 4 points. i than epoxy'd the bolts on the back, and eventualy filled the gaps between the grill cloth and the negative mold with bondo. 













































this is why you don't fiberglass with out taping off the bolts  I got resin in half of my threads. i was able to grind most of it out at the expense of time but the 4th bolt was unfixable. i had to cut into the housing to put a new bolt in.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

hey gang. i know its been awhile. things got kinda screwy and i got kinda lazy about the project and just focused on other things for awhile. I am back and ready to tackle this beast with a vengence! and i'm ready to get this over with. i've started recounting my eggs and i am about almost there as far as parts, need a few more cables and accesires to be delivered, inparticular waiting on a right angle hdmi connector which will be the last piece that will allow me to install the screen into the car and runt he A\V cables. I just reinstalled the carputer with windows, since i was using it as a house computer for abit while working on my gaming rig. I now have that up FINILY -_- only after 5 months of heartship. 

so, lets get on this shall we?  heres the screen, some cables, a remote and some other junk. i'll be running a usb cable to the front, still trying to find a usb cable that can work for higher draw items like hard drives, but it appears the voltage drop over the 32 foot cable is to great and it doesn't appear to work, i'm on the 2nd cable now neither worked. idk if theirs a cable out their that will work for me, i mean honestly only need 20 feeet or even 16, but idk where ima put the comptuer so i might need routing room for cable managment so i may need a couple extra feet. any ideas feel free to share. than i'll fiberglass\bondo work a hub into a piece of my center console and blamo usb in car dash  so that i can put flash media in since theirs no cd up front. 





































carputer under desk to left of big black tower









this is my gaming desk. i moved it out of its old room recently. so this is new to me for it to be here XD 









carputer hooked up to my 46" lcd XD thats how i roll. word  









and this is the room, nice little setup if i might say so my self. i also genraly have my gaming rig tied into the 46" as a 3rd extended screen when i wanna pull some netflix up their  i also rout 2 audios out and switch between the outputs so that i can send the signal to my media centers audio reciever so the netflix isn't playing from the computer but the tv's surround sound 

so far as the build goe's i'm still missing a few odds and ends cables and such but most importently...with no processor i am a boat with a sail or engine so my friends. the 3sixty.3 SHOULD be coming out for shippments very very very very soon so i'm waiting on that,. it was my origonal choice and still best odds over all with everything ive considered, and at one point i even owned a sound card to run the processing internal but bounced on that for now becuase i wanted to tried it with external processing first. so, we'll put that screen in tomorrow or hopefuly soon depending if its to hot for me to get my fat ass into that car to work >_< i'll be posting a little more frequently with periodic updates but i think ima keep this more lowbal than i have in the past and just try and handel it all on my own and post results as they come, rather than the life blog i've been keeping.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

just picked this bad boy up. its an awsome sub, 1200$ back in 2001. they are pretty rare these days, i just happened ot spot an add on craigslist that somebody on the forum had found and was like hey i live near him and found out it was a rock solid deal i jumped all over it  so after conversting with my friend who im doing this build with he said he didnt thin the 18"s would be working out and i agreed so i am backing off that plan. this is my new baby. requires 3-3.5 CF SEALED box. thats one of the biggest sealed boxes ive ever built O_O so lets get cracking!  
















































hooked up tested and confirmed working  i'll take a video for ****s and giggles. but i am extactic. although i did just ifnd one that sold for 300$ recently maybe the prices have dropped on em quite a bit it seems but its still a rock solid feeling sub and i think it'll work perfectly for my intentions.

far as spec.s its dual 2 ohm, which means 4 ohm or 1 ohm. i'll likley do 4 ohm, i['m really hoping 500 is enough for this beast because i know it wants 1000 watts really bad. im waiting for somebody to email me the full specs and everfything on the sub  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7QkU1bsByU&feature=youtu.be]Alumapro


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

eviling said:


> this is my new baby. requires 3-3.5 CF SEALED box.


You told me just yesterday you wanted to do the same setup as I did. You know our trunks are ~13cf, right? Did you just change your mind then?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Well it was to good of a deal to pass up so I addapted  I could still do it ib. But they do better sealed. I'll still do an amp rack like that though I think  

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man Alumapro M16, that is one of the most beautiful subs ever built. Great pick up.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Wait, wait, I got this.
> 
> If you had a silver monte tou could i5 donated you montes bumper cover front
> 
> ...


Quite possibly the funniest thing I've read all day...and I've been on Failblog and Ragecomics. LOL

Jay


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

scrubbed it up a bit. was pretty dusty


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

eviling said:


> Well it was to good of a deal to pass up so I addapted  I could still do it ib. But they do better sealed. I'll still do an amp rack like that though I think
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Definitely not knocking you on your choice of sub. Don't blame you. I just think it's funny how 24 hours ago you excitedly told me you wanted to do the same thing as I did. Maybe i am misunderstanding your plans, but how are you going to have the same amp rack but with a totally different box?

Why don't you draw it out


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> Definitely not knocking you on your choice of sub. Don't blame you. I just think it's funny how 24 hours ago you excitedly told me you wanted to do the same thing as I did. Maybe i am misunderstanding your plans, but how are you going to have the same amp rack but with a totally different box?
> 
> Why don't you draw it out


I know i change my mind fast. why do you think ive been working on this project for 7 months :laugh: but we're closing in on the finish line at leas tnow i have a planned day to work on an amp rack and i have the carputer ready to be installed so i'll be making some progress soon i hope lol i need motivation XD this sub was a huge boost  i plan on molding the right ocrner since its bigger, than i'll fiberglass a box out of the corner with a large flat piece of MDF as the face. it'll goo from that corner all the way to the false wall in the back that will be the amp rack and it'll run right into it. so i'll than adjust how far that will go out by trying to get to the 3.5 CF i'll need. i'm not quite sure how that space will work out, not sure how muchg volume is in that corner and how deep i'll need ot make it :\ this is probobly the 3rd or 4th time ive said im going to start lol but ive made slow progress XD


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

things are really starting to fall in place  just got the processor and i went with...
















































alpine!  lol idk, just was the only unit i felt conformable with. after all i did run alpine amps for years  the 701 was the perosnal best sounding systems i PERSONALY ever heard so, i figuried alpine was the choice to go with is RF is still dragging their feet and behind. forgot to order the RUX. completley forgot it was needed if you don't run an alpine receiver. not a planned expensse but i can't complain, it had to be done. i had already bout the processor after all.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright i think ive got it all worked out on how i'm gonna install the trunk ^_^ I just built the box today, which was the most work and the first big hump in this very long build. ive now recievered my processor, i have my amps, my sub, it's box and an idea on how to mount it all. first off, the box will simply be slid in, since it is 30wx18tx15.5d, so the hard part is getting it in and out but it is just with in the perameriters. but this exact size and shape was cruicial, a oddly shaped box would of had the basic affect but woudln't have the best SQ out of this sub. with those demensions, it get's about 3.8 CF, it's about 4.01 cf gorss, but displation for the sub and the bracers in the box. i wanted to build it out of 1" MDF but they only had 3\4 and i didn't feel like driving around i had a long build ahead of me this morning lol. the 6 channel MASSIVE sub which is about 18" x10" will mount on the back of the sub box. the smaller 12"x10" minatour will be mounted in the corner with the long way up in a fiberglassed box in the corner. the computer will go in the other corner in it's own fiberglass box, i'll pad the floor of that box with something so the computer has some coution which was a huge concearn during the research of this build. i'll than put 2 bracers in front of that pocket, which will have the computer fully recessed or mostley recessed into that pocket. the only CD that ccan be played in the car has to be put in this computer in the trunk...a downside YES, but did i care? no  because i have 25 THOUSAND songs, a wifi dongle with limitless internet on my phone. so i have infinite choices for music  also, radio but i might not install the radio modual because i can't find up to date drivers  










the table saw, and some other tools i used. i had my buddy help me cut the large board as it was pretty hard to do on my own and i'm not very good with this kind of wood work XD tehe. 









the back of the sub box









the front, which btw is a 15 1\4" cutout  which is becasue this isnt a 16" sub it's a 16 5\8" sub  kind of caught me off guard but fortunatley I wllowed for this in my box size 









glueing the top piece on 









and with the front back and bracers in ^_^ sorry forgot to take puctures between  








still need to cauk and seal it up a bit more  I will also deaden the inside, and will be stuffing it with pollyfill. 


















erm....should of put wires through the screw holes before the final test fit before i finalize the box because picking a 100lb sub out of a box with the tips of your fingers aint easy :-s










afterthought - i def need more bracing and i need to 2 ply that box at least front back and sides, ic ant add any hight  but maybe double ply on top to just add 3\4" rather than 1 1\2".


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

finished those few things i wanted ot add today, turned out ot be allot more than a few  i doubled every layer except the bottom which i deadened, i thank added 4 more braces going to the back and face of the sub box, 2x2 blocks instead of 2x4, and I rounded those up wiht a slice of deadening and a wrap with some of this black **** i had laying around lol. i also glued, caughked and sprayed the insdie edges and did a finish sand on the outside. this is a QUALITY box built to LAST, this box could take any sub! its a ****ing tank. i wanted to take a video of me knocking before and after but if orgot  maybe an affer to show that its a solid piece just for ****s and giiggles but tomorrow i'm gonna finished it off with a carpet wrap with some **** i picked up awhile back.  

next im gonna start the amp rack. might mount the sub, wire it and mount the 6 channel to the backof the box. and i believe i'm gonna mount the procesosr either in the computers mount or on the side of tghe box as i left a couple inches of room their. depending on if i left enough it'll depend but i think the ideal place is the computer that way i can run it direct and close and than run the same length cables to the 6 channel and the mono block.

my only quarum is with the wiring, should i wire it and say 4 ohms and use the minator to do 500 rms. or wire it to 1.3 and proobly get 1110 out of it and likley unstable OR strap a second minatour or a different amp that does 1k to 4 ohjm like a JL micro amp  theirs evben one that does 1200 sub would love that amp! maybe i should run that amp instead :\

anyways on with the show. 










I cut and did the sides in double 3\4" board so their 1 1\2" thick total, and this of me doing the face, i cut it and cut the cut out for the sub. (they didnt EXACTLY line up we had to finagle that  



























just to show the sub and how it compares to the box  


















quad braced  









just finsiehd prepping surface of back so i can glue and screw the seocnd layer  




































borrom layer coudlnt get another layer because it would make it to tall. i added only a single 1\2" sheet on top fo the 3\4" base board on top instead of double 3\4" like the front sides and back. so i deadednd it real good ^_ ^









and a finsihed layer to kinda dull off the edges of things and give severything a nice smoth edges and help with any resonence, im just going completley overboard because i have this stuff and i might as well make sure its perfect if its gonna be this kind quality pieces going into it  









this box has me super ****ing excited, i'm so happy with how easy everytyhing hass gone so far as compared to the other projects and parts ive done over the past lol  has me grinning ear to ear

talked to the guy who makes the ZED amps, he said that if i hook it up with anything under 1.5 ohms the circuits in the amp will turn the amp down to 800 watts rms instead of 1000, but it will still be stable. so i think i might run it like that but it depends on if 500 watts isnt enough for this sub or not :\ I really don't wanna do anything under 4 ohm for SQ reasons but i also want this thing to hit and hit hard, and this box is built for it to hit hard so :\


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sub'd looking good so far!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

got a couple yards of trunk liner off parts express awhile back for GP...FINILY got to use it  










cut it to length to wrap it around the short way. but it wasn't wide enough to both sides, in hind site i would of done the whole face, top bottom and sides out of one piece so i would have no seems on the face. thats just some food for thought  but this was my first sub box build, so i'm happy. 









got it all wraped and glued up, just doing some finishing trimming, and cuts. 









added some handles...80lb box + 70lb sub = ****ing heavy


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice looking box!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks, if only it fit XD lol nah it fit, it just wasn't the way i had planned but i figuired their was a chance i woudln't get it in the way i wanted :-s came out just a little to tall just like i feared, especily with the double layers and cloth just put over 18 3\4" tall and my max high is 17 3\4 it turns out in the low point, i thought i had 19 1\2" which is the middle, i forgot i never checked the other hights. but alas' it all worked out in the end, so here we go ^_^ 






































so, you cna see it's TIGHT. but it works, just barley :-s

here's the amp layout, i know i had all kinds of plans to do mounts and ****. bhut when i got out their this morning i realised i had a larger gap than i expected beyhind the box, so the leviathan could fit on the back of the box and still have room for the minator on the back seat. so i layed it out like this - (this is justy all sitting their to picture what i was doing, all this gear was fresh out of the box and needed hardware and **** still) 









amp's laying out for the first time they've been fully unboxed. 


















i don't like the mounting of this gear, but it's solid. its all the kind of bracketing that'd be perfect for a nice finish install with out seeing holes in the hardware for mounting, but since i didn't build anything..you see the feet. oh well. 









got the RUX unit yesterday. unboxed it today and was quite disapointed lol nothing flashy, but it's a much nicer unit then the 701 remote, much smaller too. and far easier to read and work with. from what i understand it's all very intuative 









wired up the h800









it's alive! tehe, scared me for a second because the center light on the h800 isn't very bright in the day light i couldn't even notice it turning on :\ but it turned on after 3 seconds and a sigh of relief, now idk if the channels are good, their were defective units out their..now mine? i would like to assume i'm safe but you never truly know. 



























this is the first time i've booted these amps since i got them..but i was pretty confident they're working as he does hand build and test every unit him self beforee shipping  and i boughht durring the off season so mine was one of the few units he was working on. 









did a little cleaning up with the old wiring, i made sure i pulled al the speaker wires to the sides since they used to run UNDER power wires and that's a no no!!! cleared that up, and labled things and pulled em to each side, not sure how ima rout them or if i'ma use some blocks and than wire off blocks to make it easier to remove, we'll see. i didn't do any of this wiring today, i figuired i'd do the RCA's, and speaker wires the same day. i like to do things in small doses otherwise i cut corners  









wiring and installing sub into box. 


















and to finish my day, i mounted the leviathan to the box. but i didn't wire that one at all, it was hot and i was tired XD 









i also spent about an hour and a half living in my trunk deadening the bottom of the deck, i deadedn'd the top of it under the cloth finish last fall before winter came in, but i never got around to the bottom. didn't take to much more to get things solid just a few strips, i didn't bother taking a picture becausee i coudln't get a good angle. 

was hoping to have the whole back end done before friday and work on pods this weekend but i got called back into work so i probobly won't work on it again till saturday. i don't usialy work after i work.

I know i know, i had all kind's of plans and promises to do crazy stuff, but in all honesty i'm just a practical man. i believe in solid simple work. good old fashon KISS. and that's the concept ive tried to use in every problem but this system is just so hard to pull off in a sedan, so much for so little room. but i'm squeezing it in their  tehe. the computer is yet to be seen. you'llbe seeing it very soon, don't worry  it's ready to be installed i've just been lazy.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

That's a pretty badass looking sub. Hope it sounds just as good.


----------



## BrianAbington (Jul 27, 2012)

I know this was a couple pages ago but in one of the pictures you show the Fi IB3 laying in your back seat and you said that it didn't bump like you thought an 18 should. 

Was it laying on the seat like the photo when you listened to it?

If so that is why it sounded so weak. When open like that the front and rear waves cancel each other. If even one of those massive subs was in a baffle and you had your trunk and cabin completely isolated from each other it would have been a whole different story.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BrianAbington said:


> I know this was a couple pages ago but in one of the pictures you show the Fi IB3 laying in your back seat and you said that it didn't bump like you thought an 18 should.
> 
> Was it laying on the seat like the photo when you listened to it?
> 
> If so that is why it sounded so weak. When open like that the front and rear waves cancel each other. If even one of those massive subs was in a baffle and you had your trunk and cabin completely isolated from each other it would have been a whole different story.


i coudln't answer your question but i think i played with it only for like 3 mins jsut to make sure it had bump. but yeah, somebody did post right after that that it was becasue the sound waves and such. i switched sub's (as you can see now) to an alumapro m16 (6th page shows install of this sub)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Man you should really have the sub firing at the rear of the car, the way it is now is gonna suffer.

Bada$$ sub.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

DAT said:


> Man you should really have the sub firing at the rear of the car, the way it is now is gonna suffer.
> 
> Bada$$ sub.


not ideal but what am i gonna do? i have plenty of venting above the that sub in the rear deck, so i'm hoping it'll only loose a little. i had planned to fit it but i made it minimum hight and only added half an inch instead of the 2 3\4" sheets and it still didn't fit that way so i went with plan B. I just hope it doesn't have more than 2" travel in it  or it'll hit the deck haha. but i don't think it will, not in a sealed box at least :\


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

didn't get much done all week, got called back into work  i was hoping to have more free time. i got those amps in, but i need to pull that box back out because i need more clearence so ima just hack the **** out of that deck to get me the clarence, well not really but i'm going to cut out a large box hole on the back half of the sub because its to right. it'll also add even more porting to almost 100% pretty much so i feel like i should be good with the sub setup, than i can reinstall that, install the carputer which is very ready to go in, once i get that in ima figuire out where the computer will go but i might just slap it somwhere in the car im tired of this build and just want a stereo, i really don't have the patience nore the right setup to do anything with out using gear i wouldn't want for my build so im compromising estrecticly just to get the job done. 

far as the speakers, i lost them...and found them lol. i had a box with the speakers and a bunch of other stuff, tubing, wires, rca's, grills. i missplaced it lol found it in my closet though  

so i played with this gear for the frist time in what must be months lol, i really only took a few pics when i got it, played with the stuff to make srue it worked and just been sitting in a box in the closet since.

so i got these pods i forget what for, i think i traded those L3's i had for them but i dont even honestly remember haha. but their silver...thinking about getting them powder coated black. 



















the L4se's which i'm now planning on doing kicks, i'm fairly confident finily after talking to people who have worked on similer pods and i'm gonna basicly run them at the axis of the back panel on the fender, i'll tilt em a little to get a slightly better axis, but i really wanna try kicks out. i found the BEST systems ive heard have had kicks and i love the way kicks can image, granted in some music things can get a little low, when tuned right they can sound so perfect. so i'm gonna do them much the way milly did hers in her 6th gen monte  









here are the grills that scott made for the speakers finily. i had accualy bugged him several times to make them lol took em awhile, i got these the second he had them on the market lol but i never ended up finishing the build last fall.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ugh, computer problems. i have tested evertything and was under the assumption that everything worked but when i went to test it all with the screen installed and just ran a power cbale for the comkputer to the front seat and ran the computer their while i had it still out of the dash but no matter what i did i coudln't get a signal, than i coudln't even get the computer to boot.. the computer was booting and ive tested it over 50 boots in the past (by my estimate) and this is the first time it's not worked, but might of been the power cable might not of liked 14gauge. it got to way to ****ing hot i had to wrap it up and a thuner storm rolled in out of nowhere, sweat to god it was 80 degrees and beutifful and than BOOM THUNDER. haha

anyways, heres the screen install pictures, i did a little deadening in the dash mainly for wires bumping but i also put some patches on the larger flat areas to avoid any ressonence in the piece. wraped all the cables as well, and yes i used crimped no solder. solder is just to much of a pain. I hard wired the screen to always be on, i was gonna wire a relay but the screen has built in solid state turn off sleep mode so technicly it's doing the same thing internaly  so i jsut hard wired it to be on and let it sleep. i know the screen works, ive tested everything except this 16' cable, i tested it with the 3' stock cable (didn't have the 16' cable) so i ASSUME the cables fine or at least hope because my dash sucks to take apart  

PICTURES 





































covered up the back of the board..i really didn't like having it exposed. i lightly pressed it and firmly pressed the edges but it does come off, i tested XD idk about in a few years when i go to remove it who knows :-s or..next year? i hope not >_< 


















It's alive!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

computers working  put in a video card i had laying around and it worked fine. i tried using the onboard video and it just wasn't working anymore, i don't know what happened ive never had onboard fail with out effecting something else so this is strange but at least it works :\ 











unfortunatly after i was done testing i went to unplug this 40$ proritery cable from lilliput and the tip came off, so now i am up the creek with out a paddle once again -_- **** my life


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I pled my situation to mp3car.com and although ive been moderley displeased with support speed in the past dealing with them, they immedlatly said they were shipping one out with extra fast shipping and it'll be here mid week which means my project should still be done in time for state finals, althought i may not compete this season even if i do finish, i'll have plenty of time to get a tune done by next season  and have my system figuired completley out by next summer  hopfully i'll at least have a majority of it in so i can show it to the people i ran with last year and get opinions and feedback  the feedback i got last year at the meets was invaluable in the choices ive made thus, so i'm quite excited to see what i end up doing with the experience


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

project day! woo, finily no work, no rain, and i have the video cord from mp3car.com so ima install that and cut ouf the rear deck with my dremel, and if i get that done i'll terminate the speaker amp connections into the amp, tighty up the wires and than hopfully have some speakers in for listneing today  

so goal list today - 

replace video cable
fix remote wire..apparently i forgot to wire it up. -_- fail. 
cut hole for sub into rear deck 
wire speaker up
get a listen on the system possibly a little tunning. 

so if i can do that today i'll be stoked but i never get done what i want done, so we'll see


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nearly none of that happened, its been quite a set back. or rather a no move. i havn't worked on it since the 16th or aug, so i've been really dragging my feet lol, but alass, i switched from my carputer as some of you might know i put it up for sale, so feel free to pick up that. i went with an alpine S930HD whitch is a pretty nice simple yet full featured unit. , i origonaly thought i was saling in the wind with that thought till i found out and rmemebered that the AI net has been removed and the RUX is still required for control of the unit. such a shame, but still a nice unit. i didnt wanna go back to the pioneer, the z130 was meh and the 140 was a downgrade from that. the kenwood is always meh to me never liked kenwood. the clarion had a nice unit but the features were a bit phoned in. 

JVC had a nice one that was a pretty high runner up, very good unit. nice screen ,good nav. snappy responses, good features. but still lost out, i chose to go all alpine  well far as transport. with my h800 and RUX and the 930HD 

the 920 won because it had a knob, a must. has 3 macro buttons that are very useful and very easy to use. the brand being one of my faverates hgelped a bit as well  plus the pioner was really out in the cold, it had no chance in hell haha. though the alpine top unit is pretty sharp.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgQN_Qb1bS8&feature=player_embedded]Alpine 

little review i did after the install. the funniest part obout that video is, their really wasn't much about the 920 even though its been several months its still barley out of its inticial shipments. so, i havnt had much seat time nore a desire to sit in my car in the rain so ive been watching this video as a way to victoriously re-experience the new toy  tehe. 


got it installed today, couldn't find my phone all morning so no install pics..you know what my dash looks like quit bitching  i pre wired my harness and stereo harness together last night but i had to do some final tweaking and a few switching on some wires because i forgot to hook up my remote input, and my 12v ignition was on the wrong line on the harness, it was only 12v ignition if i had a certain car and unit, the other ones came out another harness. seriously the most complex harness ive ever hooked up, it takes my chimes and some other things through my stereo, this harness gives me all the features back, the other one i had only gave me chimes. i only had a few other features this one unlocked, its mostly more useful if i had the boss upgrade and wheel controls stuff like that.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice equipment


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

so, as some of you know. a few changes to come, 

sound stream HRU.4 + Sound stream ref 1.1000

speakers - L8v1's retained, JBL 660gti comp set ran with passive cross overs in kicks, door panels, or perhaps a mix, we'll see. i don't think i want to move my 8's and i do have em pretty deadened in already, might be worth just finishing that. 

sub will be a morel ultimo12 D4. 1k watt off the ref. SS amp. 

so, some changes, simplafied the project. I honestly cna't give a sane reason for why i've done what i've done...and why i continue to do what i do, but i do it all in the persuit of audio, and that my friends is what is all about. 

minator sold, R2's sold, L4's not sold. leviathan not sold. M16 not sold (possible trade in works?) computer sold, carputer screen - not sold!!, so if anybody found any of this interesting hit me up  


so, in local news. big ****ing storm tears **** up - 

this is accualy a tree i've known my entire life....this tree is 3 miles from my house and stands in a little field next to a big church. 70 MPH winds and the tree held...the roots were apparently to short to keep it in the ground? go figuire. amazing in person, you can see in contrast to that flag pool, that tree is at least 3x as tall. the hill of dirt you see is 6 feet across and standing next to it, it is nearly as tall as me at 5' 10" ...crazy the power of wind eh? 



























lost power from monday night 8:30PM till thursday afternoon 3:32pm. ...i listned to allot of music :\ 

moving on! so, i do have a few things..well really only one thing has arrived thats been ordered, the SS HRU.4 came in yesterday...and it is a beautiful machine. 






































You may of also noticed i';ve not slated a plan for Sound processoing..as a theme this was a simplified build. although im still considering a 3sixty.3 i'm also considering not running any procesisng at all. run super simple. 

so, i have the alpine S920HD. which has a 7 band Parametric EQ, with 3 presets, and full T\A apparently. could do some cross over with the rear outs and just manage the T\A acordenly.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

been a bit. so, scraped the old plan. this is what we're going with. stream line, simple. easy. well not easy but the layout is simple. we have 8 channels. 8 ouputs. so, 2 HRU.4's the JBL 660GTI set, a set of Hybrid Audio L3Pro's, and the p99 at at the front, controlling everything. i was gonna run passive, with the L8v1's but the 660's are a very nice mid bas as well as an exceptional mid range, although im not fully utlazing the mid range of the 660's the l3pro's i think will be very nice, and i like 3 way over 2 way, even with the 660's. 

gonna pick up stock door panels for the monte, drop in the L3pro and the 660 tweeters up in the A pillar, small fiberglass job, should be minimal at best, and a little bondo, and the sports vinyl i got. i MIGHT suface mount the 660 mid bass into the door panel and mount the faceplate for the gti's because they are so beautiful...but i don't think so.

also, should be noted, i'm tearing out the old rca's for some nice quality rca's from knukonceptz.com and some twisted pair 16 gauge speaker wire. 

so the concept on this is simple, practical and all SQ. the impact is pretty minimal in this setup, and the stage is gonna be very accuarate and well presented with A pillars, alothough i do like the extra stage width ive found in kick panels, their just gonna be to much of a hassle. so this is the plan I've drawn up. this is the gear, it'll be 6 channels to the speakers, and the last 2 paired for the arc audio Black12 in a nice 1cf sealed box. false floor, with small box, spare tire retained.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Get a pair of black door panels this time


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

millerlyte said:


> Get a pair of black door panels this time


let me know if you lknow anybody. i just looked em up accualy, their gonna hit me pretty hard. harder than i had hoped. i found a pair for 170$ ;\ and i think that wasnt even shipped. but those were black, found a crapy condition single for 70$ shipped cheapest and no matching side. this is gonna hurt a bit


----------



## shaggyshag01 (Jul 4, 2012)

yo bruthah eviling i cant send u a message somthin bout no post and guess only friends get at me if wanna talk bout what we can work out with the SoundStream HRU.2 Human Reign Unleashed 2 ahiite (562)704-3194 text or call bruthah! Gone!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

shaggyshag01 said:


> yo bruthah eviling i cant send u a message somthin bout no post and guess only friends get at me if wanna talk bout what we can work out with the SoundStream HRU.2 Human Reign Unleashed 2 ahiite (562)704-3194 text or call bruthah! Gone!


Wadide yussay? I didun undurstandawordde... 

Kelvin


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Wadide yussay? I didun undurstandawordde...
> 
> Kelvin


kinda thinking the same thing my self :mean:


----------



## shaggyshag01 (Jul 4, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> Wadide yussay? I didun undurstandawordde...
> 
> Kelvin


mahbad bro, message was meant for EVILING, just Ignore message homie.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

project canceled. traded in the monte for an 09 impala TL. project to contain the speakers intended for this project but not the same amps and processing.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

New car new build! Anybody who used to follow me haven't been getting g much buzz on my new build. Check it out!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gallery/261762-silver-dud-2015-kia-soul.html


----------

